# Hop rhizomes around Richmond/Melbourne CBD area



## Tom_ (26/6/15)

Hi Folks, 

I'm very keen to try my hand at hop growing, and am wondering if anyone has any rhizomes to spare / for sale near Richmond, or that can send them to Melbourne?

Much appreciated, 
Tom


----------



## Mardoo (26/6/15)

Hey Tom_ I'll be listing Hersbrucker, Mt. Hood, EKG and Fuggles rhizomes in the next couple days. I work a couple days a week in Richmond. PM me if you want details before I post them here.


----------

